# As promised, review of ebay braid line



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Original thread
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1427410&highlight=ebay+braid

Ok, I got this braid off ebay cheap, like $3.00 and free shipping was my post. I looked and my ebay winning bid was actually $0.81 cents but it did have a cheap shipping so the total was still under the $3.00  I didn't expect much. It was 40lb test.

First off, it appears to have a stiff wax. I can pull out 6", run it through my fingers tightly and the line will hold straight out to the side.

I pulled out about 24", tied one end to a key ring and the other end to 2 sets of 20lb weights.

I used a a few different knots and each one was breaking at the knot. Finally used the berkley listed below and it held. Each test was done with a fresh piece on line. I actually got the weights off the ground and held it up for several seconds but the knot broke at the weights when I shook the key ring.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/berkley-braid-knot

The line I bid on stated "dyneema" and the spool says
"Spectra Extreme Braid" Very low water absorption.

I'm going to spool up a reel and try it out. It will go on a flounder setup, so I don't expect a 40lb flounder (I am using Chickenboys, so I might be risking loosing a world record flounder LOL)

I am worried about the knots. I've used these knots for years w/o problems.

I'm open to suggestions for other tests. I'll try and remember to update this post on how the line casts.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Please mention what knots failed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Get some FINS XS and be done. If your line sucks you may as well not fish!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I would tie one end to a fixed structure and one end to the key ring. Hook the key ring to a scale and slowly pull. Report back and what lb it breaks at.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Please mention what knots failed.


I would not really say they failed but they did break. The first was a clinch knot then a palomar knot. They didn't slip, I'm guessing on the clinch, it got tight and cut. The palomar is a double but broke and I don't know why as it was in pieces and could not tell where it actually broke. The berkely is close to it with more wraps.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get some FINS XS and be done. If your line sucks you may as well not fish!


Thanks for your input but it has nothing to do with the test or the line in question. If anything, please provide a source for FINS XS for under $3.00, I'm more than positive many would be interested.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> I would tie one end to a fixed structure and one end to the key ring. Hook the key ring to a scale and slowly pull. Report back and what lb it breaks at.


I'll do that one this afternoon.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

How many strand is the cheapo line and what is the diameter


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag


bill said:


> I'll do that one this afternoon.


Sorry ,but you are cheap.What you expect from a braid with $3 price ???

If you like good braid you must pay the price.I was fishing for over 10 years with braid(FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb. and SIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 lb.10 lb.) and i never have your problem.


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

All of my braids are tied with double loop bimini twist. I never have a knot failure. I've not tried the super cheap line, but I have some reels spooled with no name lines and they work just fine. In fact, the best casting line I have is Cabelas house brand. About half the cost of the premium brands.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> Sorry ,but you are cheap.What you expect from a braid with $3 price ???
> 
> If you like good braid you must pay the price.I was fishing for over 10 years with braid(FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb. and SIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 lb.10 lb.) and i never have your problem.


Your about as bright as smacktalk. I'm sorry you failed to grasp the ideas behind experimenting. I really didn't expect much more for either of you. So, here's the deal. I can get any of those known lines from multiple locations within a 10 mile radius. That's not the point. The point again just for you, and I will type slow, 
is
to
test 
something
new.

I'm sorry the best I can do is try to explain it to you, I can not make you understand. I stated at the start, I didn't expect much for $3.00. I have plenty of fine proven line to use, so don't worry about me. It don't effect you in any way, your not out anything.

Next time before you type, stop and try to think. "Is what I'm posting helpful in any way"? If you were to practice this, maybe you and smack would not get so many complaints from other members.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

seber said:


> All of my braids are tied with double loop bimini twist. I never have a knot failure. I've not tried the super cheap line, but I have some reels spooled with no name lines and they work just fine. In fact, the best casting line I have is Cabelas house brand. About half the cost of the premium brands.


I'll try that knot next.

What lead me to do my own testing is a post made on Stripersonline. I have been considering doing this for a long time and finally just decided to do it.

"Dyneema is the brand name of a Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyester (UHMWPE) fiber. It was developed by DSM in Holland and they licensed Honeywell in the USA to use their patented gel spinning process to produce Spectra. Toyoba in Japan also is licensed to manufacture this fiber. There are a lot of braiding companies that make line cord and rope and much of it is in China, a fair bit in India, some still in the USA and a few in Europe such as Cousin-Trestec.

The microfibers are manufactured by passing a hot liquid polyethylene formula through water heated to a precise temperature then extruded through very fine spinnerets similar to how a spider makes web. The formula for the Polyethylene and gel spinning process has been improved over 20 years of manufacture to increase the strength of the fibers to produce Dyneema and Spectra of exceptionally high breaking strength, abrasion resistance and low stretch. The fibers are used for an increasingly large range of products which require toughness, strength, low friction, resistance to ultraviolet and low weight. It has a specific gravity of 0.97 so will float on water. Weight for weight it is up to 15 times stronger than steel. It is braided into ropes, cords and lines to be used in sailing, wind sports, fishing and and kite lines.

The cords, lines and ropes can be anything from 15 lb breaking strength up to 100's of tons for ropes. The braided fishing lines are extremely thin for their strength so are valued by fishermen (and women) for their ability to fit much larger quantities onto their reels and for having very low stretch and so are sensitive to bites. The downside is these lines made from braided UHMWPE have relatively low melting point if subject to heat friction without water to cool lines or guides. This is not generally a problem in use but users need to be aware that crossed lines can cause melt breaks under certain conditions.

A 15lb Dyneema/Spectra line is about 0.08 mm and a 200 lb line about 0.7 mm. The diameter will vary depending on the braid structure. The most common lines for fishing are 4, 6, & 8 weave. Each bundle of strands is made up of 15 - 60 microfibers. So a typical fishing line may have 60 - 300 microfibers depending on the strength. The greater the number of fiber bundles the more compact the line will be of the same strength. Generally an 8 weave 100 lb line is cheaper than a 12 weave 100lb line. A 12 weave braid feels smoother than a 8 weave braid and is slightly thinner. Higher strength lines and cords of between 300 and 1,000 lbs may have between 600 and several thousand microfibers.

The quality of the braid depends top some degree on the companies braiding machines, their operators, quality control (if it exists) and the honesty of there labeling and packaging.

Braided UHMWPE lines are usually colored by applying a hot liquid synthetic "wax" during the braiding process. This coating wears off in time and with use, and will fade especially exposed to direct sunlight.

Sometimes Dyneema and Spectra braids are manufactured as composite lines using UHMWPE cores and an outer braided sheath such as Dacron to make the lines easier to handle by human hand but this applies more to wind sports.

Fishermen often use monofilament line in conjunction with braided lines joined with a special knot or a splice.

Because braided lines are usually hollow, a spliced join can be made using special loop splicing needles or a splice latch hook needles. Splices retain between 90 - 100% of line strength whereas knots can cut line strength by over 50%.

Compared to monofilament, Spectra and Dyneema lines are expensive but they are becoming cheaper and cheaper especially with hundreds of different brands being produced in China. Some of these manufacturers have been pursued by DSM Dyneema for breaches of patients and unauthorized use of the Dyneema name. Generally, avoid the cheap braids on eBay unless you are using the braid as a backing for mono or fluorocarbon lines or you can vouch for the products integrity. Test line strength before use if you can because there are so many dubious manufacturers and counterfeit products. If you want to see how braided line is made, see YouTube, braiding machine. Go to DSM Dyneema site. Amika in Taiwan is a very good supplier of bulk lines. Plenty of reputable stock at major fishing stores and ask an expert at one of these. There is a lot of disinformation on the web so read carefully and don't believe everything see."


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

That was gonna be another question. Are you wetting the line prior to cinching down the knots. It matters


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bill said:


> I would not really say they failed but they did break. The first was a clinch knot then a palomar knot. They didn't slip, I'm guessing on the clinch, it got tight and cut. The palomar is a double but broke and I don't know why as it was in pieces and could not tell where it actually broke. The berkely is close to it with more wraps.
> 
> Thanks for your input but it has nothing to do with the test or the line in question. If anything, please provide a source for FINS XS for under $3.00, I'm more than positive many would be interested.


I was not being derogatory. I understand you did not expect much from $3 braid and I was just making a statement.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

jampen said:


> That was gonna be another question. Are you wetting the line prior to cinching down the knots. It matters


Yes, doing them as I would if attaching to hook/lure ect.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was not being derogatory. I understand you did not expect much from $3 braid and I was just making a statement.


The statement would have been more helpful in the original thread (I even provided a link) asking about different braid lines. You and Jean both posted in that thread and for some reason posted in this one with irrelevant comments.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Never used braided line on my reels Bill, I have tried it a couple of times with buddies setups and wasn't too impressed. Wind knot city from what I have seen w/friends using braid. I have thought of rigging 1 of my reels with it though but haven't yet.

Is this test for tensile strength of the inexpensive braided line only, or which knots work the best with braid?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Testing the stated line strength was the goal. 40lbs in this case to see if it's really 40 or less. The ebay store I got it from is high rated and offers a lot of different colors, strengths and lengths. 

The knots have me a little baffled and I was not thinking it would be an issue as I have not had any on other name brand braid. 

I'm going to pull off a section of braid from a name brand and do the same test with the same knots.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Got ya Bill. It is strange that it would not be the same with whatever knot u are using, as opposed to mono. I basically use fishermans knots 100% of the time. Maybe try that knot with the new line and see what it does?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jampen said:


> That was gonna be another question. Are you wetting the line prior to cinching down the knots. It matters





bill said:


> Yes, doing them as I would if attaching to hook/lure ect.


bill, I remember a an episode of some fishing show vaguely from years back where a pro BASS member stated wetting the line did nothing other than to make it a bit more difficult to work with.
Maybe try the same knots again without wetting and see if the results are the same.
And yes, I understand that's a completely different test(wet strength versus dry rather than claim versus actual), but, it may alter the outcome in favor of the company's claims also.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Try a loop knot also


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> bill, I remember a an episode of some fishing show vaguely from years back where a pro BASS member stated wetting the line did nothing other than to make it a bit more difficult to work with.
> Maybe try the same knots again without wetting and see if the results are the same.
> And yes, I understand that's a completely different test(wet strength versus dry rather than claim versus actual), but, it may alter the outcome in favor of the company's claims also.


For anyone who doesn't know. Wetting the line keeps the heat down from friction. That's where the idea came from. I keep my knot loose until it is near the final "cinch". Meaning I don't cinch the knot higher on the line and then slide it down to the bait. I waste more line like that but I feel like it keeps friction to a minimum.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I wet the knots because that's how I was taught. The trimmed part is never more than a inch at most. I keep a pair of nail clippers just for this use.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JFolm said:


> For anyone who doesn't know. Wetting the line keeps the heat down from friction. That's where the idea came from. I keep my knot loose until it is near the final "cinch". Meaning I don't cinch the knot higher on the line and then slide it down to the bait. I waste more line like that but I feel like it keeps friction to a minimum.


Right. And I understand that. The pro made the claim, but, I've been too lazy to test the theory.
I feel the braid would withstand the heat better than a mono, though.
Basis ally the same reason you should always use a shackle when choking with a nylon rather than end through the eye.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Basis ally the same reason you should always use a shackle when choking with a nylon rather than end through the eye.


I'm sure some people are wondering what the heck you are talking about!

And I'm one of those guys that hear something that sounds good and does it rather than testing each scenario then coming up with a conclusion. That stuff is for the birds!


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

If a palomer knot failed that's something. That's not a knot that fails. 

You need to scrape that wax off of other knots such as the "fisherman" knot for sure. Those types of knots can slip with the wax coating.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hardwired said:


> If a palomer knot failed that's something. That's not a knot that fails.
> 
> You need to scrape that wax off of other knots such as the "fisherman" knot for sure. Those types of knots can slip with the wax coating.


Here is a relevant comment Bill...
The palomar is one of the best, if not the best, knot for braid to terminal tackle. Near 100% breaking strength per line rating.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I would think with drag settings, rod action etc. that the braid is strong enough, I wouldn't doubt if other braids do the same thing? Seems cast-ability is the deciding factor when I'm purchasing braid and the longest lasting most user friendly are the 832 types, like suffix 832 and Super Slick 8. I haven't tried the Fins Mac but haven't really needed to change because I like what I'm using. I'm curious on how it performs day to day in the field, be sure and report back Bill when you get done putting through the fishing test and let us know if your using it on bait casters or spinning rigs.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

This has been a good thread for me Bill. Next winter, I want try some deep water (400 to 600 ft) drift fishing in the Florida Keys. Will be using a downrigger to get the baits down instead of a couple of #s of weight on the fishing line. My downrigger cables are only 100 yards plus braided line should cut through the water better and have less blowback. I'm thinking about going with the cheap Chinese braid spooled on the downriggers. 

EBay has some Chinese 250# Spectra that is very inexpensive. I'll need to test out the line and the knots as mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bill, try a properly tied crazy alberto with about 8-9 wraps up and the same back down to a 20# mono or fluoro leader and see how that holds up. And maybe a 9-10 wrap uni-knot. I dont know what the diameter of the key ring you're using is, but to properly simulate fishing conditions tie to a jig head or something like that, the diameter of what you tie to affects the slippage / break offs.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to follow up yet but will this morning.

When I said it broke using the berkley knot, it was down by the weights, not at the keyring.

The setup:
Shimano Cruxis
Castaway CTX70PR (7' rod rated for 6-12lb test)

This was just a backup combo without any line sitting in the closet.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The braid is 0.32mm (listed as 40lbs)

I have Big Game, 0.48mm (listed as 25lbs)

and Big Game, 0.45mm (listed as 20lbs) This is my favorite line btw

Just tested 20lb weight and the braid picked it up with no problem, even shook it around without breaking. I had to cut it off.

I will get out a scale and try that to see the breaking point.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Bill,

No fish broke my braid knot in the last 10 years.I am fishing with braid (FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.,SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 lb.,8 lb.,10 lb.)+14 lb. fluorocarbon leader.

The biggest fish catch by me with FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb. ,was one 40 inch red fish,23 lb.(C&R) and 9 lb.spekled trout ,fish catch from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS with jigs.

Like Mac,i agree the best knot to tie the lures is PALOMAR.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Category5 said:


> Bill, try a properly tied crazy alberto with about 8-9 wraps up and the same back down to a 20# mono or fluoro leader and see how that holds up. And maybe a 9-10 wrap uni-knot. I dont know what the diameter of the key ring you're using is, but to properly simulate fishing conditions tie to a jig head or something like that, the diameter of what you tie to affects the slippage / break offs.


Category 5 mentioned something here that is very important with all types of line....... The diameter of the object that the line is going around when the knot is made. It's been my experience that this applies to mono, fluorocarbon, and braids. There seems to be a optimum diameter of the object that you are tying to. If the object has too large of a diameter the line is more prone to cut into itself.

It seems that the larger the diameter of the line, the larger the diameter of the object be tied to (hook) can be, and still retain maximum strength. Have there been any studies on this?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> Category 5 mentioned something here that is very important with all types of line....... The diameter of the object that the line is going around when the knot is made. It's been my experience that this applies to mono, fluorocarbon, and braids. There seems to be a optimum diameter of the object that you are tying to. If the object has too large of a diameter the line is more prone to cut into itself.
> 
> *It seems that the larger the diameter of the line, the larger the diameter of the object be tied to (hook) can be, and still retain maximum strength. Have there been any studies on this?*


This is why I went with picking up one weight. Much smaller area and no problem. I don't know of any study. I might try a d-ring on the weights then tie off on it. It was noted, each time there was a break, it was at the large end, never at the ring I was lifting on.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like you have a spool of (somewhere around) 20# maybe less, listed as 40.

Could be a scam, could be a labeling error


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Last update on the break test.

I took a jighead, nailed it into a board. I then tied off the braid and the other end I used a Stren scale. Not sure how close the true reading is but it's what I had to use for the test. I have a digital one but not risking messing it up on a test. The scale goes to 50lbs.

I tried 3 times, each one had the same result. The jighead bent out before reaching 40lbs.

I then just took a eyehook and screwed into the board. Success. 

I got readings between 44 and 48lbs before the line broke (I had to just watch as the scale did not mark when it broke). These times, not at the knot. I used the palomar and berkely and both held fine.

So now I wonder, if the first tests failed because they were all done at the end of the spool. The final tests were done after I had spooled up the reel. Something else to think about.


So for fun, I got out some others and did the same test.

Ande 10# Back Country (no mm listed)...broke at 12lbs

Berkley Vanish 10lbs 0.28mm broke at 10lbs

Trilene XL 12lbs 0.013'" (no mm listed) broke at 9lbs but could have got to 10 before it popped maybe, it was quick

Spiderwire Super mono EZ 20lb 0.46mm broke at 22 maybe 23lbs

The Trilene is the oldest (5-8 years, so what is the life span??) Only about 60 yards left on a 330 yard spool


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow sounds like you went to town on the scale testing.

It could have been numerous things I'm sure. Fatigue due to heat, life span, quality issues when created.


----------



## egb243 (Jan 16, 2015)

*interesting results ??*

Question?? 
is there a shelf life for Mono ?? or Braid ?? I have some Mono that I've had in a drawer in my garage that I bet is 20 -25 years old and it seems fine -- but I haven't tested it ??? and even if I did test it now, I wouldn't know what it tested at when it was new ?? So I would not know if it did degrade with time ???

Gene


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I keep my spools inside a box in a closet. Nothing in that box but lines. I'm not sure about a shelf life but sunlight, air and humidity will effect them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

bill said:


> I keep my spools inside a box in a closet. Nothing in that box but lines. I'm not sure about a shelf life but sunlight, air and humidity will effect them.


Just wanted to say thanks Great Read(Test)..and as for shelf life break point is not only issue...That coil spring set in line is a major issue with MONO ....Palamor knots Biggest +++ is its so easy to tie...My2c


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bill, i basically did the same thing. I had some (guest set ups) that needed line so I bought some Tri-poisidon 30 lb line. At first I kept getting break offs. All using berkley braid knot looped twice. After a few time of using it the knot breakoffs just stopped happening. I still have some on a few rods and have caught everything from reds, big uglies and flounder with no problem.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

So to sum it up, do you recommend this braid?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't argue about the price


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

It's all good and fun to test the line but I would NOT use it (maybe just me).
You might miss the fish of the lifetime.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

KDubBlast said:


> So to sum it up, do you recommend this braid?


I have to use it to see how it performs after a few trips. Plus without having more spools to test, I can not make a judgement. One run may be very different than the next. Right now, I'm happy. For the investment under $3.00, I have got several days of frustration, thought and finally joy. Now comes the time to put it through some fish.



AlCapone said:


> It's all good and fun to test the line but I would NOT use it (maybe just me).
> You might miss the fish of the lifetime.


I was going to put it on for carp fishing. If I lose a carp, no big deal, they get released anyways. We have landed big carp on zebco 33's and 8lb test.

I went ahead a put it on the saltwater gear without thinking about the carp at the time. I'm not overly worried, it's not a setup I use often enough (why it was sitting in a closet unspooled). I'm more courious now than anything. I fish for fun, not food, records or photos.

This is all just part of the experience for me. I like making lures, cleaning and organizing gear. I spend more time doing that than actually fishing.


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

I can tell you from experience even if the strength and knot tying is good enough the stuff gets fuzzy very quick and then its worthless IMO


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I never buy one 300 m.spool with $10,because i don't believe can be quality braid with this cheap price.
But i was buying from Australia some nice braid,TASLINE ALL WITHE 10 lb.,3 years ago with about $60 and i am very happy with this tinny ,silky braid.
The same i was buying with $50 this nice Japanese braid ,and i like very much.
For my fishing from the bank i don't need braid over 10 lb.,because with this braid i can handle any fish witch swim at ROLLOVER PASS channel.

If i was catching one 40 inch ,23 lb. red fish (C&R) on jigs with FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb. at ROLLOVER PASS,why i can catch bigger fish with 10 lb. braid.(you can see the red fish in this picture )


----------



## hathatteras (Oct 14, 2013)

*Kast King Dyneema PE Spectra Braid 80lb*

I read alot of good reviews on Amazon about this line. I picked up 1095 yds of it for 3 Ambasseduers c4 6600's. We are going camping,running lines, and do some catfishing. Fingers crossed on this braid. It was only $60 on EBay. A lot of folks on Amazon who were verified said good things about it. They have good colored line. Looks very familiar..lol.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd check out this site...some of the most thorough testing for line I've seen online- http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linereview.htm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

photofishin said:


> I'd check out this site...some of the most thorough testing for line I've seen online- http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linereview.htm


Good stuff, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

bill said:


> Good stuff, thanks for sharing the link.


Bill,

About 3-4 years ago i put PAULUS site on "2 coolfishiing" ,after i was buying from PAULUS some TASLINE ALL WHITE braid 4 lb. and 10 lb.,super braid tinny and silky.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, time for a update.

Several short trips using this setup. I used soft plastics and attached straight to the jighead to remove any extra knot issues. I did take a backup rod/reel if I encountered problems.

Each trip was anywhere from 1 hour to 3 hours max.

The line never got soaked to the point where it sank. Even in choppy waves, the line was on top of the water. That was a surprise and something I had not planned on. I found myself actually watching the line on the last trip to a beach front. Lot of lady fish action and wished I had taken some spoons. I knew there were trout there but no takers.

Over this time, I guess about maybe a half a dozen to a dozen fish had been caught. Nothing of any size. I never changed the jighead or retied the knot. I didn't find any problems when examining the line back home after each trip. On a side note, on my Daughters line, mono, I did find a nick about 4' up. We fished next to each other every time. It was on our last beach front trip and I didn't notice anything in the water, so not sure when/where/how it happened.

Thinking about now using it for topwaters only and see what kind of results I get.

Not doing anything special back home other than rinsing everything off with fresh water.

I put all the remaining line on a daiwa sealine and plan to take it out next time. Will set it out with some cut bait and report the results. This goal will be to see if a bigger fish can be found and how it will hold up and if the line under the water for longer periods will change it's color.

Right now, I'm still happy.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

You don't completely disassemble all your reels and replace the bearings and re-grease everything after every trip? That's madness!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Category5 said:


> You don't completely disassemble all your reels and replace the bearings and re-grease everything after every trip? That's madness!


LOL I keep them pretty clean but not anal over each trip (don't dunk reels if ever possible). Besides, those are saved for rainy days


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Bill for doing this test. I have been looking at these Chinese Spectra braids for a while and haven't decided to buy it or not, but your test is very helpful.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spectra*

I have had this braid on my beach set ups for a couple of years. On my long shark rods and lighter set ups. It seems to hold up just fine and has caught a ton of fish for me. I have used 60-100# lines (all the spectra). I ordered it off of ebay just like you did.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there any one here who uses Izorline Dacron Fishing braided line? This is an old fashion braided fishing line and I like it. It seems a very tough line. West Marine on NASA Rd1 used to sell them, but this store has been closed. I had to order from Sport Authority. Sorry Bill, I don't mean to steal this thread.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Old thread Bill, but how about an update? I got one of those $10 spinning reels at acadmey on sale and wanted to rig it up as a guest setup and sounds like this braid would be ideal.

Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I had a heart attack last June, so that put a stop to fishing for a little while. We started going back out around October for short trips until I got all my strength back. Night fishing in freshwater. Then I used it towards the end of December thru March in Salt without any issues. Plenty of Flounder and Reds and a few trout.. I never lost a fish due to the line (some flounder but that was all on me LOL) I'm ready to get back out once this rain is gone.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I have bought several braided lines from Ebay.

The braids have work well and I have been satisfied with their performance.

I have always looked for the thinnest claimed diameter for a given test line.

I use a 9 turns uni knot to connect terminal tackle and a 7 turns up and 7 turns down crazy alberto knot to connect to mono or fluorocarbon line. To splice the braid, I use 7 turns uni to uni knot.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been using the 30lb stuff you described from ebay for about 4 years now and canot tell the differnce between it and the original PowePro.

I just bought a 1000 meter spool of 20lb for my spinning reels for $20 and free shipping.

Never had it fail on me


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been using Spectra Extreme Braid 8 Strand for a while and have no issues with it. I pay about $30 per 1000M spool on eBay. Look closely at the expensive Power Pro box... notice the manufacturer?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I ordered some to try on a guest reel, we'll see.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*exactly*



Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> Sorry ,but you are cheap.What you expect from a braid with $3 price ???
> 
> If you like good braid you must pay the price.I was fishing for over 10 years with braid(FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb. and SIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 lb.10 lb.) and i never have your problem.


Thank you Jean for telling him how the cow eats cabbage. 50k for a boat, 2k on rods and reel $300.00 on tackle, another 5k on coolers and unnecessary BS, and $3.00 on the line that actually pulls the fish you have spent all this money to catch??? Go figure!!!


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

cpthook said:


> Thank you Jean for telling him how the cow eats cabbage. 50k for a boat, 2k on rods and reel $300.00 on tackle, another 5k on coolers and unnecessary BS, and $3.00 on the line that actually pulls the fish you have spent all this money to catch??? Go figure!!!


If the line is good enough and cheaper why not? I have some of this spectra line on 3 of my offshore setups but haven't had a chance to use it yet. Looks and feels exactly like original power pro to me.

Besides, all that money is not to just catch fish. It's the memories, time on the water, the sport, joy and pain of owning a boat, etc.... What is it to you guys what a grown man does with his hard earned money anyways?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Just because something costs more does not necessarily mean it is better. Some of us are tying to tell you that comparable line is available for a whole lot less jack. I'm not saying all braid is created equal... only that some are just as good as others for a lot less money. In the past I used Power Pro Super Slick 8 and Suffix 832, my favorite being PPSS8. The only difference I have noticed using Spectra Extreme Braid is the price. I really don't care if you prefer to pay 3.5 times more for your braid than I pay for mine. I don't understand it... maybe it makes you feel better, but if you don't like the advice Bill and others are offering... DON'T DO IT! Sheesh!


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I've forgotten which reels have PP, 832, SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST, and Ebay brand.

Never had a line break.

cheap hooks, that's a whole different story. Had plenty of those break off, especially in redfish. Don't waste money on "eagle brand" or whatever it is they sell it at walmart.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Kastking 8 strand*

So I bough a spool of this KK 8 strand braid to try the other day, plan to put on some back ups that I bought. The 80lb spool was pretty cheap compared to the big named ones. The set ups are some Fin-nor 65s and trevala MH rods, so realistically 50lb class set ups. So even if the braid is a weak 80 (closer to 40-50) I should be cool with that.

Just need a way to try and test it. Has some pretty good reviews..


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Some people don't understand that most stuff is manufactured at the same place and you pay for the name on the box.


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally used the 60# spectra on a penn spin reel on a recent trip to Orange Beach and had no issues fishing all week from surf and piers. Feels exactly like old power pro. Handled little sharks and a 36" king easily with rubbing against pier legs and all, no frays. Offshore and spin reels will now only see this line in the future. Hope they soon make a smoother 8 strand for the baitcasters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Some people don't understand that most stuff is manufactured at the same place and you pay for the name on the box.


This applies for a lot of consumer goods also. The only difference is the label on the can or box. Sometimes there is a small ingredient change between the private label and the name brand. I'm in the trucking industry. It's amazing what you see moving off some of these docks. :ac550:


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Glad this post came back up.
I would like to go back to a braid, but don't like the new stuff that feels like a grinder on your guides, wore out some SS guides with it. Back in the 50's-60's used the Dacron and it was smooth thru the guides. Is there any braids that don't feel like a grinder?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Reading this makes me think back to when I worked in retail. Customers would buy a $3000 TV but when you tried to sell them the $150 HDMI cable I'd get:

1) "I'm not paying that much for an HDMI cable cause they're all the same."
2) "You're just paying for the name on the package"
3) "Tests show that those expensive cables aren't any better than the cheap ones"

And the list goes on. I wonder how many of the "Not paying for those expensive cables" people are arguing that the expensive line is better? 

I understand the point of the OP's testing out of curiosity, In the end, all this stuff really only comes form a few places. Heck, people pay $200+ for Air Jordan tennis shoes over here but the EXACT same shoe sells over there for about $20-$30.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

So im doing a few quick bucket tests with the kk 8 strand 80lb.

Both knots are Berkeley braid with 8 loops. So far it has a 25lb weight and 1 gallon of water. Going to add slowly and see if i can get some repeatable results.


















Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

2 gallons and a 25lb weight broke it. 2nd broke around 60. Im going to take a break and not hurry to try and get repeatable results.



















Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------

